# Save Yourself some Trouble



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

_Recently a friend of mine was hunting yotes at nite, the next thing he knew he was surrounded by law enforcement officers and Harrassed for a couple of hours. Needless to say his hunt was over when all that was taken care of. Do your homework and make sure all applicable laws are followed. The incident above everything was Legal, So there was no charges filed but it sure ruined a good nite of hunting._


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Seems like I saw something like this in Predator Xtreme. It made me think about putting one of those "hold that thought" tags on my pickup when I go out for a set.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Read the story in predator EXTREME also, it Really brought it close to home while reading it. The friend of mine had to call another friend at 2 am so he could come out and convince the cop and a so called concerned citizen that he actually owned the land and had permission to hunt it! The whole situation prolly could have been avoided with an ID tag in his window but who knows!!


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

I read it also and think that it could help avoid some problems.


----------



## fox (Feb 12, 2010)

In december we were hunting a field edge with houses about 100 yard through the wood behind us, when we got back to the truck there was a really angry home owner from up north. He called the law and we had to sit there for 3 hour while the law enforcement officer fugured out that it is legal to hunt fox, bobcat, and coyote at night in virginia.


----------



## skfarms1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does make sense to have a set of regs with you at all times. May even help with law enforcement to leave a set on the dash of the vehicle. Certainly not going to help with a peta nut though.


----------



## Nighthunter (Feb 25, 2010)

I always stick a piece of paper with my name and cell # on the dash. I also found it to be helpful to do the same thing on anything I leave out in the woods from cams to blinds.


----------



## lonewolfhand (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of those issue are partly solved here, we have to notify the wardens in our area and get approval befre hunting at night. Maybe you could call your local officer and notify them on when/where you plan to be. Might lessen the tensons or possibly prevent them even going to you if they already know.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

we have alot of law here in ny,its hard to notify ,sherrif ,troopers,townies,and eco,we've had alot of hunters hasseled latley ,mainly due to people not knowing the laws.window info does help with #'s,also parking off the road seems to make a differance.you'd be surprised how many law enforcement officals dont know the rules....


----------



## KIMBERHOOVY (Feb 28, 2010)

Better yet just ride by the local Krispy Kreme and get a dozen with some coffee and just tell the guys while your there!!!







My 2 cents


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ask a local game or law enforcement officer to go with you let him/her do the harvesting and you have killed 2 birds with one stone... new buddy to hunt with and new buddy to take care of you when things get dicy


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't night hunt here without the local county sherriff notified first and if they don't say ok your not allowed to. most don't even bother asking and risk a heavy fine and loss of any thing that has put them in the position of hunting, which could mean everything you got with you at the time.


----------



## cafurrow (Mar 10, 2010)

Luckily for me here in nebraska they dont really mess with us. Were out at late late at night when every one is asleep and dont really get messed with.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

3 times i wasted a night of calling talking to cops. Not one of them had any idea what i was doing or WHAT the law was. By the time i got them all straightened out i lost my interest for the night. On the other hand after explaining to one officer what i was doing he was real interested. So i opened the back of my pick up and showed hin a few dead critters and he begged me to take him out on his next night out. I did and he loved it. He still bugs me now and to take him , i'm always glad to.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

When hunting someone elses land it is wise to have paper work saying u are allowed to hunt it with there name and # on the paper work it will save you alot of trouble, Plus calling the game warden and letting him know you will be hunting the area is a good ideal also


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Good advice people.... Thanks. I wasn't aware of the problems you have encountered as I'm getting ready to ask for land owner permission to hunt the off season. Certainly don't need the hassle.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Regretfully, I havent been on this Page in a while. Man You Guys have Offered up Some Great Advice for Novice Hunters (Like Me) and Guys that Know what they are doing. Thank You for the information I Appreciate Your Words of Wisdom.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH,

Back in Missouri when I was in high school we had a tenant farmer get issued crop damage tags because the whitetails were doing so much to destroy his crops. A few of us who had permission to hunt the land were asked to manage it and the local game warden came out and walked us through the steps to take care of it. What actually blew us away was that he instructed us to night hunt the deer with his permission. The routine was that every night we went out to do it we had to call 911 first, identify ourselves to the dispatch, explain the situation, the warden's name as well as home phone so they could verify it then we were free to go. That way if any houses with in earshot freaked out and called 911 they had an answer for them, verified themselves by the game warden.

After we made our kills for the evening we called the warden so he could come over and pick up the dressed carcasses for donation. Had to be done quick as it was midsummer and the meat would spoil fast. Have to tell you how crazy it felt pulling the trigger on a deer in the middle of summer. No bucks though, we were only allowed to shoot does.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

This is all pretty interesting to me as here in Az we are not allowed to night hunt except for raccoons.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I know most of my neighbors within a 10 mile radius of my place and the vast majority of them are way older than me and do not hunt. I used to night hunt a lot and would help out older neighbors with their coyote problems. After laying off night hunting for several years I am fixin to start up again and have notified some of the neighbors I am willing to "police" their land also. What I usually do is call the sheriff's department and/or my local game warden and let them know where I will be hunting so anyone that calls in can be told what's going on. I do this as a courtesy to both departments so they won't be wasting time coming out when they know it's me.


----------



## austin_rdm (Jul 30, 2010)

My huntin partner is a sheriff so that helps


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey austin_rdm Welcome to the forum!


----------

